# Z CAM SSP Source



## xm1994 (Apr 16, 2020)

xm1994 submitted a new resource:

obs-ssp - ZCAM SSP Protocol Source for OBS Studio



> *obs-ssp*
> Network A/V in OBS Studio with ZCam SSP Protocol
> 
> *Features*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## xm1994 (Jun 14, 2020)

xm1994 updated obs-ssp with a new update entry:

obs-ssp 0.9.0 released



> [beta] obs-ssp 0.9.0
> 
> A huge upgrade prior to 0.1.0
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bellie (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for writing this plugin, I'm very happy about this. Sadly it does not work for me (using ZCam E2C with the currently latest firmware 0.96, but this had also been true for 0.95), the camera is found, but as soon as the plugin tries to access the camera stream, OBS crashes completely. I'll keep watching for further releases, keep going!

Best wishes, Bellie


----------



## drdaveradman (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the new plugin - it worked great for me.   Very minimal latency.
Used it to live stream swimming to youtube in 4K.
Hardware was I5 cpu, RTX2060 gpu, and two Z-Cam E2C cameras (0.96 firmware).  Latest OBS on windows.   Cpu load was ~20%

Sample:   https://youtu.be/8todeikmekg?t=116 
Overlay graphics are a product I'm developing.


----------



## griefk (Feb 17, 2021)

I love this plugin. is there any chance of it working in linux?


----------



## kathini23 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey Guys! Great Plugin. want to know about the update of this plugin. Can anyone tell me kindly?
Descargar FMwhatsapp 2022


----------



## TheMadMan007 (Feb 23, 2022)

The new dreaded OBS 27.2.1 Update completely killed and removed this plugin from even appearing in OBS. Is there a way we can get an update for this new version? I use this plugin for my ZCam e2m4 every day and it's been perfect until today.


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 24, 2022)

xm1994 updated obs-ssp with a new update entry:

obs-ssp 0.9.2



> This is a bugfix version, mainly fix macOS crash issues.
> For windows users, please use obs-studio 26.1.0 or later.
> For macOS users, please use the latest obs-studio.
> *New Feature:*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 25, 2022)

TheMadMan007 said:


> The new dreaded OBS 27.2.1 Update completely killed and removed this plugin from even appearing in OBS. Is there a way we can get an update for this new version? I use this plugin for my ZCam e2m4 every day and it's been perfect until today.


Hi, please check this temporary fix:  https://github.com/summershrimp/obs-ssp/issues/60
Later version will solve that.


----------



## TheMadMan007 (Feb 25, 2022)

xm1994 said:


> xm1994 updated obs-ssp with a new update entry:
> 
> obs-ssp 0.9.2
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, but I'm using Windows (both 10 and 11) and installing the hotfix it still is not showing SSP source


----------



## TheMadMan007 (Feb 25, 2022)

xm1994 said:


> Hi, please check this temporary fix:  https://github.com/summershrimp/obs-ssp/issues/60
> Later version will solve that.


Ah it looks like you replied while I was taking a screenshot... Cool, that seems to have done the trick for now. Thank you!


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 27, 2022)

xm1994 updated obs-ssp with a new update entry:

obs-ssp 0.9.3



> *New Feature:*
> 
> Add support for IPMAN-S, no need to select "Don't check status".
> *Bug fixes:*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheMadMan007 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hoping this Plugin gets updated for the new OBS v28, since it looks like it once again broke a lot of plugins, and I use Z-Cams as my cameras and I need the plugin to work, or else I can't update to the newest OBS.


----------



## BishopGP (Sep 11, 2022)

+1 to @TheMadMan007 point above, would be excellent to have this plugin updated for OBS v28


----------



## TheMadMan007 (Nov 2, 2022)

@xm1994 , is there any news on an update for the SSP for ZCams for OBS? I know ZCam also released their 1.0 firmware update too. Hopefully this gets updated so we can finally update to OBS v28


----------



## xm1994 (Nov 5, 2022)

TheMadMan007 said:


> @xm1994 , is there any news on an update for the SSP for ZCams for OBS? I know ZCam also released their 1.0 firmware update too. Hopefully this gets updated so we can finally update to OBS v28


Currently working on it


----------



## xm1994 (Nov 20, 2022)

xm1994 updated obs-ssp with a new update entry:

obs-ssp 0.9.5



> Feature​
> Support obs-studio 28.0 and later.
> Known issue​
> Not support macos arm64 because libssp only has x86_64 version.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

